# كتاب جميل بالعربي عن التكييف المركزي



## مازن45 (1 مارس 2008)

_*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *_
كتاب جميل بالعربي عن التكييف المركزي 
يارب تستفيدوا " اللهم إجعلنا من الذين يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنة"
لتحميل الكتاب إضغط علي اللينك التالي
http://mobilaty.bravehost.com/c_hvac.pdf


:bounce:  _منتظرين الردود فلا تبخلوا علينا بها_​ 
الموضوع منقول عن هذا الموقع 

http://mcheng.yoo7.com/montada-f8/topic-t12.htm


----------



## مران (2 مارس 2008)

كتاب جيد من النادر ان تجد مثل هذا الكتاب


----------



## osama2005 (2 مارس 2008)

thanks MAZEN GAZAK ALLAH KHAIRA


----------



## مهند كريم (2 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## نور جابر (2 مارس 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم .
ولكن الرابط لا يعمل ارجوا رفعه في المرفقات لسهولة التحميل


----------



## eng_hazem123 (3 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسة


----------



## احمد عبود حسين (3 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محمد عبد الرزاق ح (3 مارس 2008)

شكرا لك التحميل تم


----------



## إيهاب2007 (3 مارس 2008)

أخى الكريم شكرا جزيلا 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## pora (4 مارس 2008)

شكرا لك على مشاركاتك الرائعه


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (4 مارس 2008)

بارك الله جهودك يا أخ مازن . وأفاضك الله من علمه . وياحبذا لو كان هنالك كتاب بالعربي عن المبادلات الحرارية (heat exchanger) مع بعض الامثلة والتي تدخل في عمل أنظمة التبريد وخاصة في الاأبراج (المباني العالية) . وكيفية عمل الحسابات لها . وشكرا


----------



## عاشق العروبة (5 مارس 2008)

يتم التحميل الآن و شكراً جزيلاأ لك سلفاً


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (5 مارس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووور يالغالي


----------



## طلال شعبان (5 مارس 2008)

تم تحميل الكتاب ومشكورا ياعزيزى


----------



## abdo_mansour (5 مارس 2008)

الشكر الجزيل أخي العزيز


----------



## usama_2006 (6 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## المهندس ممدوح (6 مارس 2008)

التحميل لا يعمل


----------



## منييب (19 مارس 2008)

ولكن الرابط لا يعمل ارجوا رفعه في المرفقات لسهولة التحميل


----------



## khatar (25 مارس 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم .
ولكن الرابط لا يعمل ارجوا رفعه في المرفقات لسهولة التحميل


----------



## محمد غنيمى (25 مارس 2008)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## الربيحات (26 مارس 2008)

البخل مش طبع العرب 
شكرا اللك قبل ماافتح اللينك وبارك الله فيك واعانك على فعل ونشر المعرفه


----------



## عبدالله رمضان (26 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما وكل المسلمين


----------



## ibraessa (29 مارس 2008)

الرجاء تغيير الموقع الرابط لايعمل


----------



## حسين موسي (31 مارس 2008)

شكرا يا اخي


----------



## ياسرعبدالمنعم (2 أبريل 2008)

لا استطيع تحميل او حتى فتح الكتاب للاطلاع عليه فماذا افعل ارجو الرد و شكرا


----------



## مازن45 (8 أبريل 2008)

أسف ياجماعه إن شاء الله سوف أقوم بوضعه علي رابط أخر


----------



## محمدعمار (9 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا بس انا مش عارف احمل الكتاب ارجو الرد


----------



## مازن45 (18 أبريل 2008)

إن شاء الله سوف أرفعه


----------



## حازم نجم (19 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك لكل خير


----------



## مازن45 (19 أبريل 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته (أسف علي التأخير)*

أسف علي التأخير ياجماعه
أنا رفعته علي موقع آخر وهذا هو اللينك

http://mobilaty1.bravehost.com/c_hvac.pdf

اللهم إجعلنا من الذين يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه


----------



## مازن45 (19 أبريل 2008)

اللينك شغال وميه ميه


----------



## ahmedpem (20 أبريل 2008)

شاكرين علي حسن تعاونكم


----------



## هشام حربى (16 أكتوبر 2008)

ارجو اعادة رفعه ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## م احمد قدرى (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*ارجو اعادة رفعه ولكم جزيل الشكر*​


----------



## سما أحمد (26 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووورررررررر


----------



## مازن45 (11 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
آسف جدا علي التأخير والكتاب قد وضعته في المرفقات
إدعوا لنا بالهدايه
:28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28:
:28::28::28::28::28::28::28:
:28::28::28::28::28:
:28::28::28:
:28:​


----------



## صلاح زكري (13 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يرحم والديك


----------



## seasan (27 ديسمبر 2008)

كتاب جمييل مشكور


----------



## ammj2008 (4 يناير 2009)

*كتاب بالعربى عن التكييف المركزى*

لا استطيع ان اعبر لك عن مدى شكرى لكم على هذا الكتاب الجميل ونرجو المزيد


----------



## eng_ashmawy (24 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخى الكريم و بارك لك فى علمك و اهلك و مالك


----------



## سمعان79 (24 يناير 2009)

الف شكر
وجزاك الله خير علي هذا الكتاب القيم


----------



## م/ عمرو عبد الله ربيعي (26 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## كسباروف (26 فبراير 2009)

لم استطيع ان احمل البرنامج


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (1 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م/زيكو تك (2 مارس 2009)

جزيل الشكر على هذا المرجع العلمي -------------- السهل الممتنع


----------



## zanitty (2 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك
ارجو ان ينفعك الله بما فيه من علم و ينفعنا و يجزيك ثوابه
قول امين


----------



## م محمد عثمان (4 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى وفى مزيد بامر الله


----------



## fadi kabes (5 مارس 2009)

شكرا اخي الكتاب ممتاز جدااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابو خليل طه (11 مارس 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم ولكن الرابط لا يعمل هل بإمكانك تحميلة كمرفق


----------



## دايناميك (11 مارس 2009)

الله يزيدك من علمه ياهندسه


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (11 مارس 2009)

الرابط لايعمل ما الحل


----------



## M ORAPI (16 مارس 2009)

فين الكتاب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## بغل (31 مارس 2009)

[quote=eng_hazemمممممممممممطططططططططططططططططططططططططمممم


----------



## ahmed el halouty (6 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا جزي
شكرا جزيلا لك
لا لك*​


----------



## ياسر حسن (7 أبريل 2009)

يا شباب انا مش عارف الكتاب فين فى الموقع ياريت حد يدلينى عليه مع الشكر


----------



## dahi (20 أبريل 2009)

من لايشكر الناس لا يشكر الله أخى جزاك الله خيرا على ما قدمت وادعو كل احد ان يضع نيه فى عمله حتى يجزيه الله عليها


----------



## USMBscorpion (20 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك ..............شكرا


----------



## علاء الغنام (20 أبريل 2009)

_خير الناس انفعهم للناس_


----------



## ammar1988 (20 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sabrigoma (20 أبريل 2009)

لم استطيع تحميل الكتاب من الموقع المذكور الجا المساعدة


----------



## amro_aboda (29 أبريل 2009)

كتاب جميل بالعربي عن التكييف المركزي


----------



## alaa_84 (29 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على الملف يا أخى


----------



## الهاوي م11 (30 أبريل 2009)

resdawdsdasdassdsx. cxcsdxssxsa


----------



## عبيدة 86 (30 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل الخير
و جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الربيحات (30 أبريل 2009)

اللهم بارك له اعماله الصالحه وبارك له في عمره


----------



## اوموسئ (30 أبريل 2009)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور*
*مشكووووو
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

ووووووووووووووووووووووور*​


----------



## eng_mshmsh (30 أبريل 2009)

الف شكر ياباشمهندس
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سلاحف (11 مايو 2009)

*ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*

ما شاء الله عليك وبارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع الكتاب تحفه
:12::12:


----------



## Eng.Mohd-Saleh (12 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## USMBscorpion (12 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخي................بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمرو محمد علي محمد (13 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
م/عمرو محمد علي 
المنامة-البحرين


----------



## A.MEGUD (27 مايو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## zakaria nasr (28 مايو 2009)

مشكورين جدا جدابارك الله فيكم


----------



## مصطفى المعاصرى (1 يونيو 2009)

الرجاء رفع الكتاب على رابط تانى لانى لم استطع تحميله . جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خليل2005 (10 يونيو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## خليل2005 (15 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mas consultant (15 يونيو 2009)

شكرا يا اخي جزاك الله خيرا
م محمد عبد الله


----------



## مازن45 (28 يونيو 2009)

الشكر لهذا الموقع الجميل


----------



## سليم الشريف (29 يونيو 2009)

الحمد لله على نعمت الاسلام وكفى بها نعمة


----------



## ahmedالغد (1 يوليو 2009)

ماذا تعني كلمة التبريد المركزي ( التبريد التبخيري )


----------



## مازن45 (1 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
التبريد المركزي يعني تبريد مجموعه من المناطق بنفس دائرة التبريد
ولكن التبريد التبخيري شيء أخر وهو ان تبرد مع زيادة الرطوبه ويستخدم في المناطق الصحراوية ويسمي المكيف الصحراوي وشكرا


----------



## احسان الشبل (1 يوليو 2009)

الله يـــــــــــــــــــوفــــــ يا مازن ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــقك


----------



## السياب احمد (1 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وبعملك الى الامام وبالتوفيق


----------



## مازن45 (2 يوليو 2009)

الله يبارك في هذا المنتدي


----------



## mohameed-mech2007 (4 يوليو 2009)

*شكررراااااااا جزيلاااااااااا لك*​


----------



## راعي الحيزا (6 يوليو 2009)

مشكور حبيبي ويعطيك العافيه علي الكتاب


----------



## hany asker (3 أغسطس 2009)

thank you ya maaaaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## خليل2005 (4 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا جدا جدا جدا


----------



## كامل العديسى (4 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر اخى الفاضل جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد جمال يوسف (15 أغسطس 2009)

أنا مش عارف احمل الكتاب انا بضغط على اللينك ومش لاقى مكان التحميل ارجوكم حد يقللى أعمل ايه ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## م كباشي (16 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله في الجهود

لكم ولكل الاعضاء وافر الشكر . . .


----------



## أسامة الحنفي (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*الرجاء رفع الكتاب على رابط تانى لانى لم استطع تحميله . جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*مشكور اخي الكريم .
ولكن الرابط لا يعمل ارجوا رفعه في المرفقات لسهولة التحميل*


----------



## سمير شربك (27 سبتمبر 2009)

اطلعت على الكتاب كاملا 
مشكور جدا على خدمتنا بالإطلاع على ذلك 
لك محبتي


----------



## usa2020ma (31 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## sniper1975 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

عاشت ايدك م.مازن..................مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## sniper1975 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*عاشت ايدك م.مازن..................مشكوررررررررررررر*​


----------



## waleo (1 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووررررررررررررر


----------



## sinbad1985 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا يا عسلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## Dr Media (3 نوفمبر 2009)

الرابط مش شغال


----------



## sniper87 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على المجهود وعلى الكتاب


----------



## سقلين (9 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## طارق الخطابي (9 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود


----------



## ابو مازن2 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*Cooling Coil* 
الاخوة الكرام في هذا الموضوع سوف اتناول باذن الله تعالي شرح ولو مبسط عن ملف التبريد Cooling Coil والذي علي هذا الاساس تبني جميع الملفات Coils سواء كان تبريد او تسخين او...
أولا" :- نتناول مكونات ملف التبريد Cooling Coil - Evaporator وهي كالاتي :- 
1- الزعانف Fins :- وهي عبارة عن مجموعة من الشرائح المعدنية مشكلة ومصنوعة غالبا" من الالومنيوم Aluminum او من النحاس Copper .

- الانابيب Tubes :- وتصنع من النحاس وتكون علي شكل حرف U اي انها لولبية الشكل وبذلك تقلل من وصلات النحاس المستخدمة عند الالتواء ،وتقلل من لحامات النحاس التي بداخل ملف التبريد او الملف بصورة عامة ، وتعمل ايضا" علي تقليل ضغط المائع داخل المواسير نتيجة الالتواء .
3- الالتواء الراجع Return Bends :- وهي انابيب النحاس التي ذكرت من قبل ، ونلاحظ ان قطر مواسير النحاس الملتوية ثابت لا يتغير ومزود بوصلة انتقال .
4- الفرع (القطر) الرئيسي Header :- ويكون قطره اكبر من قطر مواسير النحاس حيث انه يقوم بتوزيع المائع علي المواسير الداخلية ذات الاقطار الصغيرة Interal Copper Tubes ، ويصنع من مواسير سيملس نحاس تتحمل الاجهادات العالية حيث انه القطر الرئيسي ومزود بوصلة محورية .
5- الغلاف Casing :- ويصنع الغلاف الخارجي من الحديد المجلفن (16) والذي يعمل علي تغليف الملف بالكامل باستخدام الفلنجات Flanges الموضوعة لذلك .
6- لحام النحاس Brazing :- جميع الوصلات في الملفات يتم لحامها يدويا" باستخدام سبيكة النحاس الفضية .
7- التنظيف Cleaning :- ويتم تنظيف الملف من الداخل والخارج من الشحوم المترسبة عليه نتيجة اجراء العملية (التبريد) باستخدام مذيب ساخن Hot Solvent .
8- الاختبارات Testing :- حيث ان الانابيب تتمدد هيدوليكيا" ،فيتم اجراء اختبارات التسريب للمائع وتكمن عند 1000psig ، وتجري ايضا" اختبارات التسريب علي الملف بالكامل عند 250psig​


----------



## msalam21 (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*التكييف المركزي*

يمكنك مشاهدة احد الروابط الاتية
http://www.4shared.com/file/155419950/70197e76/_2____.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/156440150/fa0af5a9/Shadaa_international.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/149060254/2492eee8/___online.html


----------



## jassim78 (21 نوفمبر 2009)

thank for boooook


----------



## m.massad (21 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد شرف شرف (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكراااااااا*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## marwanml (10 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## بندق عشرى (11 ديسمبر 2009)

لا يوجد مكان للتحميل - جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Ayody (12 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## moneeb (13 ديسمبر 2009)

thank you soo much


----------



## egy_swimmer (2 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## القيصر السوري (13 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله خيراٌ


----------



## ابراهيم العبيد (13 يناير 2010)

خير الناس انفعهم للناس


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (13 يناير 2010)

Pls. Use the 4-shared for easy and direct downloading 
most thankfull for your effort but i couldnot download the book


----------



## مجاهد ناصر (15 يناير 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل يرجى التدقيق ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## زيكو الضبع (16 يناير 2010)

الله ينور عليك اخوك زيكو


----------



## ماسترسوفت (12 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## اشرف تبريد (25 فبراير 2010)

اخى وحبيبى المهندس محمد برجاء ارسال الرابط على الميل وربنا يكرمك يا رب


----------



## tato_love363 (25 فبراير 2010)

الحاجة جمدا جداااااااااااااااااااااا شكرا ليكم


----------



## محمد زيدان 11 (6 مارس 2010)

شكرا يا هندسة
بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود22 حامد (12 مارس 2010)

يارب ساعد كل محتاج


----------



## usa2020ma (13 مارس 2010)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## abudulwe (13 مارس 2010)

thanks r


----------



## abudulwe (13 مارس 2010)

hijbj b


----------



## abudulwe (13 مارس 2010)

thnx


----------



## اسماءمصطفى (13 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## diaa abbadi (14 مارس 2010)

انا مش عارف احملووووووو 
ممكن حدا يحكيلي كيف احملووووووو


----------



## ايمن امين (14 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أبوميسون (14 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## elkomy2010 (14 مارس 2010)

الله ينور


----------



## مازن45 (17 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
آسف علي الغياب الطويل
الرابط الشغال
http://mobilaty1.bravehost.com/c_hvac.pdf


----------



## nuro (23 مارس 2010)

مشككووووووووووووور


----------



## نور الاسلام سلطان (24 مارس 2010)

حياك الله يا هندسة


----------



## اسامة العباسى (24 مارس 2010)

مازن45 قال:


> _*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *_
> 
> كتاب جميل بالعربي عن التكييف المركزي
> يارب تستفيدوا " اللهم إجعلنا من الذين يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنة"
> ...


 مشكووووووووووووووووور لكن كيف يتم التحميل؟


----------



## سعد العادلى (24 مارس 2010)

شكرا بس مش عارف احملة


----------



## snoww (15 أبريل 2010)

الشــــــــكر شئ اكيد.......
وفى انتظــــــــــــــــــــــــــارالمزيد


----------



## عبدالعزيز الشماخ (15 أبريل 2010)

الســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلام عليكم


----------



## م أحمد حجاب (22 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير تم التحميل


----------



## realirifi (22 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## oshaaaaaaaa (23 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم عنا خيرا


----------



## khaled hamd (24 أبريل 2010)

Ghjytjtgyjty rdtytryrtut


----------



## ADHAMM (19 مايو 2010)

tanks..................


----------



## عمرومنتصر (30 مايو 2010)

الف شكر على تسجيلى فى المنتدى واتمنى وجود معلومات باللغة العربية عن التكييف المركزى


----------



## amar.merah (30 مايو 2010)

سلمت يداك اخوي مازن ولا عدمناك


----------



## Very Little Engine (3 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووور يا أخ مازن 45 

الله يجزاك كل خير​


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (22 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed260 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اريد نسخة من جديدةمن هذاالكتب 
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## wael shawky (25 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## elrabat2010 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

الشكر الجزيل ونتمي المزيذ


----------



## elomda_5 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل اخي الكريم


----------



## magdy omara (3 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## يوسف جابر (13 أكتوبر 2010)

no book to downloads


----------



## magdy omara (13 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## shpm (15 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## حيدراكرم (16 نوفمبر 2010)

الرابط لايعمل الرجاء تنزيله على رابط أخر مع تحياتي للجميع وكل عام وأنتم بألف خير....


----------



## حسن الديزل (17 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم .
ولكن الرابط لا يعمل ارجوا رفعه في المرفقات لسهولة التحميل


----------



## ahmedxquria (17 نوفمبر 2010)

با رك الله فيك وجزاك مشكور عالكتاب ربي يكرمك


----------



## المفكر الصغير (22 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيل


----------



## bahaa pop (26 نوفمبر 2010)

thank you


----------



## سامي الجن (26 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fantomas (2 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا يجازيك كل خيررررررر


----------



## محمد علواني (2 ديسمبر 2010)

ياريت يتكرم اخ طيب ويشرح لي عمليه التحميل بالترتيب لاني ضعيف في استخدام الحاسب وجزاه الله خيرا


----------



## ahmadjet (2 ديسمبر 2010)

محمد علواني قال:


> ياريت يتكرم اخ طيب ويشرح لي عمليه التحميل بالترتيب لاني ضعيف في استخدام الحاسب وجزاه الله خيرا


 

السلام عليكم..
شكرا جزيلا على الكتاب المفيد..
وللاخوة الذين يحواولون التحميل الكتاب موجود على الرابط
http://mobilaty1.bravehost.com/c_hvac.pdf
ودمتم


----------



## magtel (18 ديسمبر 2010)

جيد


----------



## antwan (24 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر علي الكتاب الجامد


----------



## علاء عادل محمد (26 ديسمبر 2010)

مشككككككووووووووووررررررررر


----------



## eng Hatem Elsayed (9 فبراير 2011)

الف شكر ويارب يجعله فى ميزان الحسنات


----------



## 1948 (9 فبراير 2011)

تحياتي العطرة


----------



## eng - mahmoud (9 فبراير 2011)

الملف لا يعمل 
نرجو برفعه مرة أخرى 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng ahmed naga (13 فبراير 2011)

thanks


----------



## aly yousef (14 فبراير 2011)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## محمد على خليفه (15 فبراير 2011)

مشكور ولكنى لا استطيع تحميل الكتاب


----------



## mechanic power (15 فبراير 2011)

شكرا"


----------



## مهند عامر كمال (1 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Nahla Ahmed hassen (1 مايو 2011)

:84::84:


مازن45 قال:


> _*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *_
> كتاب جميل بالعربي عن التكييف المركزي
> يارب تستفيدوا " اللهم إجعلنا من الذين يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنة"
> لتحميل الكتاب إضغط علي اللينك التالي
> ...


----------



## محمد زكريا جمعة (6 يونيو 2011)

بعد محاولات مستميتة للحصول على هذ الكتاب 
الروابط المعطاه من حضرتك لتحميل الكتاب غير شغالة بالمرة 
ارجو رابط اخر من فضلك ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## أحمد مجدى الكحكى (6 يونيو 2011)

مشكووور


----------



## mohamed alhmad (6 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخى الكريم و بارك لك فى علمك


----------



## mohamed alhmad (6 يونيو 2011)

التحميل من المرفقات صفحة (4) من هذا الموضوع


----------



## sendibad01 (8 يونيو 2011)

think you


----------



## cte_h (13 يونيو 2011)

شكرا على هذا الكتاب


----------



## المهندس المطور 1 (4 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر على الكتااااااااااااااااااااااااب قبل الدونلود


----------



## محمد جلالل عوض (13 يوليو 2011)

thankssssssssssss


----------



## eng_ahmed84 (22 سبتمبر 2011)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mohands whale (14 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا
ورزقك العلم الواسع


----------



## سامى مسعد (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك ووفقك لكل خير*


----------



## kh1lode (14 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوور


----------



## mgtora243 (15 ديسمبر 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل يرجى تحميله مرة اخري


----------



## ghost man (17 ديسمبر 2011)

خزاك الله خير


----------



## ghost man (20 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ضياء العشرى (22 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكورين


----------



## laila abdou (5 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## Emas (6 يناير 2012)

لم اجد الملف المطلوب


----------



## moon83 (12 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## محمد المكييف (13 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا عني


----------



## خالد حماد كباشى (14 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## yassi86 (20 يناير 2012)

*هندسة التبريد و التكييف*

:77:

أنا رفعته

http://mobilaty1.bravehost.com/c_hvac.pdf

:77:

:73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73:


----------



## ASHRAF100 (20 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## ASHRAF100 (20 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## brens_1010 (21 فبراير 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا فين الرابط


----------



## hemazayed (21 فبراير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## khalid02 (21 فبراير 2012)

اخى العزيز ارجو رفعه مجددا لان الرابط لايعمل
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fathi alzoiy (22 فبراير 2012)

مشكور على المجهود الجبار وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## nofal (22 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## مشتاق عبد الجليل (18 مايو 2012)

مشكور


----------



## أكرم حمزه (18 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عبد الله بن ياسين (18 مايو 2012)

ياريت لو ليه رابط اخر


----------



## حميد الازيرجاوي (28 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم عندي مشكلة بشحن سبلت منفصل عندما اربط قنينة الشحن بخط السحب لا يتقبل الشحن ارجو


----------



## agordat1977 (28 يوليو 2012)

هذا رابط مباشر


مازن45 قال:


> أسف علي التأخير ياجماعه
> أنا رفعته علي موقع آخر وهذا هو اللينك
> 
> http://mobilaty1.bravehost.com/c_hvac.pdf
> ...


----------



## عيسى علي خالد (2 فبراير 2013)

اريد برنامج الهاب يا مهندسين ارجوا المساعدة


----------



## احمد مجدى على (17 أبريل 2013)

مشكور اخي الكريم .
ولكن الرابط لا يعمل ارجوا رفعه في المرفقات لسهولة التحميل​


----------



## الواصل3 (23 أبريل 2013)

كتاب جميل جداً وشكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## dd22dd (14 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله بكم


----------



## abanoub gad (14 يوليو 2013)

جميل جدا


----------



## zakarya ahmad (19 ديسمبر 2014)

نرجو من من عنده نسخة عن الكتاب أن يعيد رفعه لاستفادة الجميع ..... وجعله الله بميزان أعمالكم .


----------



## mesho moslem (23 ديسمبر 2014)

التحميل من المرفقات صفحة (4) من هذا الموضوع​


----------



## مستريورك (23 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكور جداااااا


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (24 ديسمبر 2014)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------

